# Jalapeno Infused honey. Any good recipes?



## NE Bees

I'm looking for a reliably zesty jalapeno-infused honey recipe. Have any good ones?


----------



## Fuzzy

Just thinking out loud here..... cuz it ain't somthing that I personally do.

The wife and other commercial vendors to make a Jalapeno or Habanero jelly. The recipes use chunks ( fine dice ) of the peppers, along with sugar and pectin. Seems to me that you could substitute honey and reduce the pectin and get something close to what you want.


----------



## hilreal

IF you go to a spice store you can buy either diced or powder jalepeno. Either work well in honey. I use the powder for creamed honey.


----------



## TimnEsther

Just add some diced jalapenos to a jar of honey. Let it sit overnight. That's all there is to it. It doesn't take much to do the job. Start with a little and if it needs more kick, just add a bit more.


----------



## KQ6AR

Jalapenos jelly is very good, & I'm not a chili pepper eater. Bet a honey based recipe would be good.


----------

